# Cost of keeping a dog



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone costed out what keeping a cockapoo costs per week/month/year. excluding the initial set up costs of buying a puppy, dog bed, toys, crate etc. my OH's main concern about getting a dog is the cost. I said I would take out insurance but apart from annual vaccinations and food (not sure what this would cost), plus the odd toy, I can't see there would be any other financial implications. (I have a neighbour with a cavapoo who would look after it for holidays). Am I being simplistic? Perhaps it's because I want a dog so much!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I pay 26$ a month for insurance. Food can be expensive, but cockapoos don't eat a lot. (we had a dog once that was on 3 cups a day)
The first year is a huge expense between shots and then if you are going to have it fixed. 
I look at it this way, nothing in life is free. I get so much love and enjoyment out of Jake, that I don't think about what I spend on him. He is worth every cent. 
Get your hubby around a poo and he will agree (I know mine did)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dogs do cost - but they are worth every penny!
Plus they get you outside in the fresh air, exercising and enjoying the great outdoors. You'll meet people who otherwise you might never have come across and at the end of a long day, when everything seems too much - that dog will put his head onto your knee, or climb into your lap and you will know that amazing feeling of being loved just because you are you! And everytime you come home your dog will let you know how wonderful they think you are!
Dogs, they'd be cheap at twice the price


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The cast will vary from dog to dog, Depending on 

what you feed,

what insurance you get, 

grooming, (depends on where you go and how often normally every 6-8 weeks)

vet bills (vaccinations, worming, vet treatments that aren't with claiming on insurance such as a cut paw or an infection.)

Kennels or home boarding fees that you will need to pay for on top of your holiday.

Dog walker if needed. 

Any house hold items that need replaced if you puppy is a chewer. Ie tv remotes, chargers, kids toys. Shoes etc. (but not all dogs are chewers)


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't care what the cost, it could cost a lot of money but even at twice the cost it is still cheep compared to all the love and affection you get back from your loving friend, .you can't put a price on all that love ,,lumpy


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

We have two dogs, and the costs combined per month are roughly

Food: £20 (Purina ProPlan puppy, Jollyes Life Stages)
Insurance: £50 (lifetime cover, discount for 2 Petplan)
Vet: Healthy Pet Club £21 includes vaccinations, boosters, monthly worming, 20% off all services, 2 free health checks per year

Grooming costs were high, so I do it myself, will recoup cost of clippers and other equipment in about a year. Dogs are young so hopefully many years 'free' after that.

Dogs come with us on holiday, so there will be an additional cost for Meadow's pet passport as we go to France, and Jenna will need a Rabies booster, not covered by the vet's Healthy Pet Club. Pet ferry costs vary.

We take both dogs to training, which will work out at about £25 per month this year, but probably less later.
Both dogs attend the doggy crèche - about £30 per month for 2 sessions, important we feel to keep them socialised, they love it. 

Dog coats etc are usually one offs, but Meadow is still growing, so more expensive this year.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, I'm afraid to add it up!! similar to what costs others have put, but then you end up buying quite a few treats, toys (that get trashed super fast in this house!), new leads etc but I enjoy buying him new things - its like when people used to say to me 'oh don't buy for us, just get something for the baby', I never understood that until I had one of my own, a dog is like a child and a hobby mixed together, you enjoy spending money on both.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Forgot to add, the dogs have their own bank account, which I put money into each month to supposedly cover all their costs, plus a bit for emergencies. Standing orders from that account take care of the insurance and healthy pet club.The trouble is I tend to pay for the rest out of my current account, so they end up with a much healthier bank balance than me!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i got this from google.maybe it will help.with the real cost of a dog.,ok


They say you can't put a price on love, but it's better to know how much love you can really afford.

VETERINARY

First year: $400-$800. The first year includes vaccinations, worming, and spaying or neutering. Spaying or neutering run between $35 (for low-cost clinics) to $200. Spaying costs more than neutering, and both cost more for larger dogs. Like children, puppies often have accidents or illnesses that require additional visits.

Adult years: $200-$500. Adult years include annual checkups, booster vaccinations, parasite control, and illness and accidents. Heartworm prevention will cost more for larger dogs, as will most drugs. Assume that during one or more of those years, the dog will have an illness or accident. Add $200 to $600 up for each such event.

Senior years: $300-$500. This assumes no problems. Seniors have the expenses of adults, plus annual blood tests. But eventually, most seniors get ill. Depending on the illness, and how far you are willing to go, the typical additional expense is $400 to $2,000, but can go up to $10,000 or more.

FOOD: $15-$60 (and up) per month. Costs are less for smaller dogs and adults. They are lower if you feed only dry food, and can be slightly to considerably higher if you add canned food or meat. Treats can also add to the bill.

ACCESSORIES: $20 -$100 per year. Collars, leashes, toys, crates, dog beds, cute outfits, carrying bags...you can spend as much as you want. But you can also stick with the necessities and spend as little as $100 the first year, and just $20 or so subsequent years. Again, larger dogs will need large crates and tougher toys, so they tend to have larger bills.

BOARDING: $15-$40 per day. Rates are higher in metropolitan areas, and for larger dogs. Additional services such as grooming, walking or training cost extra.

OBEDIENCE CLASSES: $50-$150 per eight-week session. Private lessons cost more. Lessons offered by a dog or obedience club usually cost less.

GROOMING: $10-$1200 per year. Short-coated dogs with healthy coats will need only an occasional bath and brushing, plus nail clipping. If you pay for nail clipping, that's about $10-$15 a visit, at least monthly. For dogs that require professional grooming, count on $50 to $100 a month.

LICENSE: $0-$60 per year. Most urban areas require annual licenses for dogs, although many rural areas do not. The fee for spayed and neutered dogs is often less than that for intact dogs, which may be $100 or more in some places.

FENCE OR CONTAINMENT: $200-$2,000 up. If you have a yard, you'll need to keep him in. The best way is a fence, but you can also have a kennel run or underground electronic system. A larger dog may require a higher, sturdier fence.

HOME REPAIR: $15-$150 up. Chewed furniture, shredded carpet and new paint for doors and screens for windows are the most common projects. Larger dogs can do more damage.

How can you keep costs down? 

1. Research your breeds and choose one with as few


----------



## lawrenbe4 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Cost is kinda pricey*

Cockapoos are very different from other breeds since they dont shed, It all depends on how you want your dogs hair to look. My Dog Puffy is 2years old now he hates hates hates getting his hair cut and his nails cut, so I try not to do it too often but he gets brushed every other day like I said he hates that too ... I got him at Petland and I think the store got him into some bad habbits. His hair gets really curly so I have to make sure it dont matt behind his ears and on his chest. It usually costs 40-70 for all day grooming at his vet. The shots each yr arnt too bad, hes never gets sick or anything so his vet is maybe 100 bucks a year. Hes really spoiled so he pbly gets a toy every couple weeks, He loves his hoodies and shirts also. Food wise he loves his kibble and bits, its not the most expensive but its the only kind he seems to enjoy he goes through the smallest bag every two weeks, he grazes allday he wont just stand and eat his food each thats bout 10.50 a month. Depending on where you get him my Petland cuts his nails for free for life... but generally hes a pretty easy breed to take care of as long as you keep up with his grooming to avoid ear infections.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Really helpful posts. Thank you all.


----------

